

A wish list (for programming languages) – David R. MacIver - sea6ear
http://www.drmaciver.com/2015/07/a-wish-list/

======
AnimalMuppet
Interesting. The first item is "community". The next several are about
tooling, then foreign language interface. You're nearly halfway through his
post before you get to any actual language "features" (syntax and/or
semantics).

And I think that reflects reality. Syntax and semantics matter, but they
matter less than some other things.

------
dummy7953
Can I please request a language that's at least partially designed by UI
specialists, or psychologists familiar in cognition? Because, to me, it seems
the most expensive part of a computer system is the relationship between the
programmers and their code. We can make programming languages that are
machine-readable, how about more effort in making programming languages human-
readable?

~~~
zzzcpan
Oh yeah. I would love to see something like "don't make me think" approach,
but applied to programming language design.

